# vest to chest?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

after seeing and admiring the dual chest packs for awhile and almost getting a william joseph pack for 70 bux on ebay tonight! I got outbidded at the last minute (I just can't drop $130 on a pack) well I looked further than ebay and opted for a lesser named brand that had the same options as the william joseph minus the tippet dispenser. I picked up the watermark hydration chest pack for 50 bux plus free shipping. heres some pix and the specs. anyone have one? what are they like? also I have a 2 liter hydration bladder already that I will see if it fits in this one. if not I will get the 100 oz bladder they sell. even says from makers of william joseph but I had to highlight the page to copy it to see that? like its some secret message to me or something ? haha heres what it the description says. what ya think?

A well-built piece of equipment with a lifetime warranty at an amazing price!
Allow us to be blunt: fishing out of a vest sucks. Small impractical pockets, poor tool storage, and nowhere to hold your box when you&#8217;re tying-on, are the benchmarks of a standard vest. 

The Hydro Pack is the result of many hours spent on the river. It is a hybrid that will allow you to carry everything for a full day on the river, while giving you easy access to all of your tools. The fold-down workstations will give you the ability to select a fly without fumbling. It will do all the things a vest can&#8217;t, but will keep you in the realm of old school.

Features: 

Dual fold down workstations can be used for fly foam or to attach fly boxes with Velcro 
Four, yes four, integrated zingers / retractors and two built-in floatant holders 
Loads of pockets, dividers and compartments to keep even the biggest gadget-junkie organized 
Fully breathable suspension keeps you cool and on the water longer 
Adjustable strap lengths in the shoulder and waist for a "one-size-fits-all" pack 
Dual rod holder, net attachment D-ring and multiple lash features 
Spacious back compartment that features two additional zippered pockets 
Hydration compatible (bladder sold separately, the 100 oz fits best)
Dimensions:

Chest Pouches (each): 9" x 6" x 2" 
Backpack: 16" x 13" (approx 1000 cu. in.) 
Color: 

Dark Tan / Olive

Watermark Warranty: We're not going to beat around the bush here with a bunch of legal mumbo jumbo. Here&#8217;s the deal: all Watermark equipment has a lifetime warranty against things which are our fault. Things that are your fault we will fix with little cost to you. You also have our guarantee that you will be happy with how your issues were taken care of. There, we couldn&#8217;t think of a simpler way to put it. From the makers of William Joseph packs, but were not supposed to tell you that.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks very smilar to the old William Joeseph pack. One way to open more room in the pouches is to add velcro to the back of your fly boxes, and a lil velcro to the inside flap of your pouches so they just lay there for you to open.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I heard some good things on the Watermarks. Although I am not a fan of these type as I use one of the Orvis fanny pack I have for about 4 years now. I tend to take to much crap if I have the vest.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the tips and comments. will let ya know if I like it or not.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

this is the vest I wear - windriver stillwater. As the reviewer noted, its got ample storage and I like it because I can leave it packed, using it like a tacklebox.

The key for me, however, was its got a large enough front pocket to exercise my CCW permit.

So, invariably, if I'm wearing it, I'm carrying it. 

http://hipwader.com/2004/wind-river-stillwater-vest-review


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

don't get on fishinjims bad side when he wheres his pack! lol


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like u got a nice vest for a great price! You will like those fold down workstations, I got them on my fishpond vest and they are very handy. Hope u like it and works out for you.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks will let ya know how I like it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

got the pack in the mail today! this pack is awesome. it puts my vest to shame! I can fit 2 fly boxs in each front pouch plus some leaders and indicators and split shots. in the retractable zingers I put my forcepts which also go into a lil side pouch holder and my nippers. there are still 2 zingers left to use! I also put a knife and my floatant in the other tool holders. then the back pack has 3 compartments with dividers in um. one in the big compartment to hold a hydration pack. lots of place to adjust for size and it doesn't seem to swing around and ride up while moving around. also don;'t seem to be in the way of your arms as far as I can see? all in all I am very happy and can't wait to use it! its way lighter and has better weight distribution than my vest did.. I recommend this product. one thing tho? it say 2 built in floatant holders. can anyone point them out to me? could it be those rings torwards the top on each shoulder?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

without really seeing it in my hands it hard to tell. I use nothing and only frogs fanny when i am fishing for trouts but all I use Ginks for bass and bluegills and etc. So there may be something there that looks like it can be mounted inverted for bottle of floatants.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Fishaholic I just bought the "Guide Light" series by watermark it too looks like a good vest/pack It is the little brother to the Hydro you got but I couldnt pass it up for $30.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

great deal! I see on fishwest now they r giving away a watermark chest pack free with a 75 dollar purchase. my cousin is mad cause he spent that much about 4 days ago to get my pack. he wishes he got both packs now so his brother steelinatrout could have one too. steelin got a kid now and can't buy one. its different than mine and looks like a big single pack. now I don't see the deal. maybe he got it in his email address?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

speaking of deals. on ebay I just got a brand new with tags still on it tan I think ?(says brown, but looks desert tan) under armour loose tactical shirt for summer fishing for 16 bux including ship (tags say 35 bux)!! I have the cold gear and swear by it. the heat gear has to be good also! will wear this for summer as it matches my new pack. just a lil nervous as now I see people complained of slow shipping. guess as long as I get it its all good. not getting hot anytime soon! just nervous as last month i got ripped on a item. got a full refund except the 7 bux to ship it back!!! rip off to me, could of bought a 12 pack! lol. guess its the chance you take for getting a great deal on prolly stolen goods haha.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Do yourself a favor ,try not to buy stuff off Ebay, I almost got burned big time so thanks for paypal I got my money back damn what a hassle for 2 month. And that not all either. I get all my shirt from Gander Mtn in Sheffield. I love the Guide Series Long Sleeve shirts I have never paid more than 20 buck each for them. Just picked up a pair of GS pants in PA for 10 bucks a piece. Can't get better than. Also you know what you getting before paying for.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

> will wear this for summer as it matches my new pack.


You're gonna look great! 
(had to do it)


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

All of the bass,panfish and steelhead here in lorain county will not touch a fly if you dont match. Everone knows that. STYLE! just kiddin fish69 had to do it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you guys all kno ya gotta at least look like a fly fisherman even if you don't catch nothing! lol. basically I just meant I would match and not stick out cause to me a fish can see predators and if I blend in or wear tan colors or camo I match the scenery. just my opinion anyway. on buying from ebay. out of 40 times I got burned once and wasted 7 bux. thats not that bad I guess. for all I saved on fly gear and rods and everything I prolly saved hundreds. it will be worth it. thanks for letting me kno the price about the gander brand.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You know when all the fly fishermen are out in the spring time(incuding us) it looks like a fashion show on the river.lol


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I think I would be considered what is commonly called a "dirtbag" ha!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

It is better than being douchebag!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I usually wear camo for stealth, but if i am in my yak I will wearing a nice shirt!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

ha! that is true.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha. rule number one of fly fishing. at least look like you know what your doing. 
rule number 2 hook the fish not yourself....... I learned that one hard way haha.
got a deal on some indicators from big y fly also. 6 indicators for 3.50 or so but they are closing for 2 days and if you put in the promo code you can get 15&#37; off your order. got me 2 packs of indicators and a couple flys that seem hard to tie. 2 more daves hoppers and 2 of this blue damsel fly pattern. so 12 indicators and 4 flies all for 11 bux. not bad seeing as I usually pay 6 bux just for 6 indicators. kinda like I got some flies thrown in.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I gotten away from indicators especially those foam ball like the fish pimps after watching them trouts scatter everytime I casted that thingy.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

fly fish what do you use? fish pimps work ok but they tend to come off your line sometimes.. these are kinda like them tho just look like another brand.. I also like the lil round foam ball with toothpick also.. I have had fish actually bite my fish pimp indicators lol.


----------

